# Picked it up, maiden voyage!



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

This past weekend we took our new 21RS to Doheny State Beach in sunny SoCal, all of 30 miles from our home. All went well, from the tow vehicle to the campsite. And, of course, I started a mod list:

1. Dimmers on a few of the interior lights
2. Some sort of low wattage nite lite (for 2 toddlers who need to visit the loo like 6 times each night!)
3. Shelves for the closet- nothing will ever hang in there anyway.
4. Grab handle, ladder and railing for the upper bunk bed.
5. Fix the door stop/clip thingey- I've pulled it out of its socket maybe 6 times already. (not really a mod, unless I fabbed up something that would intentionally break free rather than, well, breaking. . .)
6. Some sort of shelf or cubby in the queen slide for flashlights, books, etc.
7. Hooks for the broom and swiffer.
8. Better door mat (I know, not really a mod, either).
9. Some sort of tray for the outside storage under the sofa to keep the dirt out.
10. Some sort of outside storage box for the dirty stuff- astroturf, beach chairs, charcoal, etc.

Hmm, I see steel brackets and an Actionpacker. . . That's it- the perfect excuse to buy a welder and learn how to use it!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice to hear you enjoyed your new outback. Sound like you had a good time but how did you get reservation at the state beaches, we have been looking and they all seem to be booked 8 months ahead of time, any hints? I kind of like the Mod about the step door mat and the light dimmers. Have fun and don't get to carried away. Kirk

PS: where are you from in So. Cal.??


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2004)

Sounds like a great trip. I like the dimmer idea, too. By the way, dont listen to Kirk; go ahead, get carried away
















Happy camping,

Gary


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

We're from Fountain Valley- so Doheney was pretty much the closest campground that still let us shake down the TV.

How we got reservations? Truth is, I don't know- my wife took care of it. I know they weren't too difficult or I would have heard about it







, and it was only 3 weeks ago or so. Local schools aren't out yet, which helped I'm sure. We're going up to Big Bear in July, and made reservations on the north end of the lake just yesterday (Sonora campground?).

As for modifications- I plan and plot more than I act. But my dad is a radio engineer and taught me to solder when I was around 10 years old, so things like dimmers and lights are right up my alley. I'll let you know how they go, complete with part numbers!








Kevin


----------

